# Wild mouse broken leg?



## Minaley (Jul 5, 2019)

The neighbours cat caught two mice this morning, the adult was already dead but the younger one survived. He's about half the size of the adult and has fur. He was moving around and tried climbing the walls of the cage but was dragging one of his back legs behind him, there's no blood but I think it might be broken?
I would take him to my local wildlife rescue centre but they're full so are not taking any more phone calls or animals!
What should I do? Will he survive if I let him go? Or should I keep him until his leg gets better?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw poor little mite. If hes broken his leg he really needs to see a vet as he will be in pain & wont survive long in the wild. My vets treat wildlife & it doesnt cost me anything, I've taken various species over the years. Please try your vets.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I usually just turn up at my wildlife hospital - then give them a cash donation to say thank you.

Even if it’s just to put an animal out of it’s misery I don’t think they’d turn someone away, surely?


----------

